# 2 Blues Licks - free lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Whipped this one up today, like or no?

[video=youtube;kgRMqGHSk6w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgRMqGHSk6w[/video]


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

I like the lick. The split screen is a nice touch too.
I use 'how to play' vids quite a bit when learning a song/technique.
Your use of a dark background and clear focus on what 'I need to see'
is the perfect layout for anyone who likes using this kind of study method.
The only critique/suggestion I have is the voice over. Not to knock what you
have, but, as a viewer, I can see/hear where your fingers are going. I find that
when uploaders do this, it tends to distract me from the tempo that I wish to
follow. A more favourable teaching tool (for me) is when the vid shows the
lesson in 2 or 3 parts. Ie, actual speed, 60/70% speed, 40% speed. Again,
nothing wrong with what you have produced. Well done! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks man, but I don't understand your critique. What is the issue? I'm talking as I'm playing. I mute the voice when I'm playing, so to not get the guitar tone through the vocal mic. Perhaps I missed some spot and accidentally muted my voice, is that the problem?

As for the speed, youtube has built-in speed control.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2015)

dolphinstreet said:


> Thanks man, but I don't understand your critique. What is the issue? I'm talking as I'm playing.
> I mute the voice when I'm playing, so to not get the guitar tone through the vocal mic.
> Perhaps I missed some spot and accidentally muted my voice, is that the problem?


What I mean to say is, that when you speak about where you place your fingers, I don't
find that necessary, because I see that. It breaks the continuity/flow of the lick, tempo wise.
Eg, 1:10 mark 'E string to B string'. Again, please don't take this as criticism, it's not meant that way.



dolphinstreet said:


> As for the speed, youtube has built-in speed control.


I did not know that. Thanks for the info.


----------

